# Watery Poop



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

My Pij has had very soft poop for almost 3 weeks. It doesn't smell any different from his regular poop. It is green and white. It is more on the watery side, since when it drops it spreads all over the place. The Pij looks fine. I'm a little concerned because it hasn't cleared up. I feed the Pij regular Pij food mix and change it's water every day. Is there a remedy I can give it, or pick-up at a Pet Store?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi,
my baby pigeon has this once in a while. Her poops are different all the time. I checked her out at the vet's and he never found anything. 
If you are sure your baby is healthy she/he could be stressed by egg laying or moulting.
My vet told me when my pigeons have watery poop I can sprinkle just a little bit of Metamucil on their seeds. It works on my babies.
But first make sure your baby is not sick.

Reti


----------



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info but my Pij is one year old.He's had these symptoms for about the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi,
could you take him to a vet and have him examined?
Reti

------------------


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Bill,

Have you changed the pijjie's diet..or added something new? Has he been around any new pijjie's? 

Do you ever give your pigeon probiotics? all the pigeon supply stores carry it, and some aviary pet stores. Sometimes that is all they need to take care of the diarrhea. It replenishes the good gut bacteria.

You can also try apple cider vinegar in the water. (one teasp. per gallon) that will take care of their gut PH.

If that does not help, I would definitely get it checked out by a good avian vet. You can also use Pedialyte to help with any dehydration.
Treesa


----------



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks, I'll try the probiotics first. The pij is very strong and healthly. I use to give it wild bird feed. Now I give it only the pigeon mix. It may have caused the change. I think it is not as clean as the wild bird mix, there is a powdery residue in the bag, however my other 3 Pij's are not affected.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bill,

If the bag has a powdery residue in it, the seed may have little tiny bugs in it. Check it closely, especially the corn, sometimes the bugs will burrow inside of it. As they eat the seed, they leave a large powdery residue, which becomes more noticable at the bottom of the bag. I know, because I had a tainted bag of pigeon seed one time, and I threw it away. This could definitely cause the bird to have diarrhea. Treesa


----------



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

Treesa..You have now scared me. I will throw it away and revert back to wild bird seeds. However, what do I do if there indeed are bugs in the corn and thats the cause of the Pij's ailment.By switching back to the wild bird seed will the Pij recover from the diareah? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

Treesa, thanks. You taught me something to watch out for.

Al


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have noticed a little white powder is often left near the end of a bag of mixed corn. I had some peanuts mixed in with the tail end of a bag of feed and saw white on them. I thought they had mold, but then realied it was a fine dust.I buy pigeon feed from at least two different sources, packed and supplied by various companies. I doubt it is all contaminated! I'm inclined to think this is simply a dust occurring with the cereals which are part of the ingredients (like wheat and barley).

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bill,

You should continue to feed your pigeons pigeon seed. Make sure when you by it, that it isn't old, check the date, and buy it from a reputable seed store.

I happened to get a bag that must have sat around in the hottest time in the summer, somewhere in a warehouse in Miami before it was shipped to it's destination. It doesn't happen often, but always check dates on your pigeon seed as well as buy from a seed store that sells a lot of pigeon seed, so you know they are constantly getting in new seed. That insures that it hasn't been sitting around.

Definitely throw the tainted seed away, but go buy some new clean pigeon seed. I buy from our pigeon club, they buy it wholesale cause a lot of fanciers buy it. Yes, pigeons can get diarhea from tainted bug infested seed. Treesa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Let Me Clarify....it may be just dust, but look very closely at the seed, especially the corn, I broke it open and found bugs burrowing inside the corn, they were still alive!!!! yuk, Treesa


----------



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, I did find bugs. A friend told me I can kill the bugs by putting the feed in the freezer overnight. I did and it killed the little critters, but I think I'll still throw it out. There aren't to many places here in South Miami that I can get pigeon feed. I only know one store but it sells the feed because some warehouse that used to sell it closed down. The Wild bird feed has the same seeds as the pigeon food minus the corn. It has a lot of sunflower seeds. I guess I can add pop corn to it, that should take care of the bug problem.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

The best thing to do would be to just throw it out, I had some wheat from a bulk store and these beetle like bugs hatched out of them, it's strange because I got the wheat from the human section not the bird feed section, infact the pigeon mix in the animal section is totally clean!

Mary


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Bill,

I can't understand why there wouldn't be a place in South Miami to buy pigeon seed, that area of Florida is loaded with pigeon fanciers and breeders. Perhaps they are all buying it wholesale for their pigeon club, as we do here. Try finding a local pigeon club in your area and find out where they are getting their pigeon seed. If they are buying it wholesale, maybe you can get a bag from them. Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Bill,
I did not know you are in Miami. Did you try the store on 117th and Sunset? I think they have seeds for pigeons. Anyways I get dove seeds from PetsMart and I mix it with corn and black oil seeds. Sometimes I give them the wild bird seeds from Publix (20lbs for 5.99). Pet supermarket and Petsmart has 40 lbs wild bird seed for 6.99 (I don't get it because I cannot carry 40 lbs).
It all works fine for pigeons and they love it.
Reti

------------------


----------



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

I live on 117th. I did not know about a feed store there. I thought that area, known as horse country, only sold horse feed. I'll check it out. I do get my wild bird seed from Publix. The only pigeon clubs here are in north Miami in Hialeah. I don't know any in South Miami or in the Kendall area. Thanks for the info.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Most likely you are talking about the Weevil bug. I have heard if you freeze your seeds it will kill them. I did that and it seemed to work, but I had so much seed and not very many pigeons so after a while the Weevils came back. 

Have you ever had flour sitting in your cupboard for a long time? Weevils will hatch out of that too. A long time ago I found a box of saltine crackers in the back of my cupboard. Guess what I found in the middle of the crackers? 

Does anyone know if Weevils will make a pigeon sick? 

Julie


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Are they the same kind of bugs that look like little bettled and they dig out a wheat very nicely then go and sit inside? I've been watching these bugs all day when I had them in the feed and it seems that there were wheats that were all carved out and some little ones would go and sit inside, one adult was totally stuck and when she tried to get out she couldn't, she was trying to hours so finally I cut the back of the wheat off and even though she lost part of her abdomen she survived (lol, I was going to throw the feed out anyway but I just wanted to watch them for awhile







) 

Mary


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, Mary I admire your patience.

------------------


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Actually, I had nothing to do, I was sitting at the window waiting for a pigeon with string to come to my balcony so I could catch him, I needed to sit there all day in case he came and I had these seeds on a tray infront of me, watching them was quite interesting!

Mary


----------

